# Treatment to block sound from an open window?



## ls1_sounds (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello, we recently moved to WA state and found that the houses here don't typically have air conditioners. As a result, the windows stay open almost all summer. We live next to a fairly heavily traveled road, so I am looking into options to reduce vehicle noise from outside, while keeping the windows open for comfortable temperatures inside. I was thinking of trying heavy drapes, which could be pulled aside easily. Are there better options, or other things we should consider?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you got something for blinds that had a vinyl type of core to them (very heavy), it will do a little at least to minimize the noise. Just be realistic with what you're going to accomplish. Even closed windows leak sound more than an insulated wall.

Bryan


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

If the house has a basement I would put the system down there sense it stays cooler all year long. Otherwise there is not a lot you really can do.


----------



## ls1_sounds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions! Unfortunately, we don't have a basement; that would have been a great option. We are hoping to cut down at least some of the noise. Maybe I should do some trials with different materials before mounting anything permanently.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

What would it cost retrofit a central air system have you checked into it? How many sq feet is the home?


----------



## ls1_sounds (Dec 14, 2010)

I haven't checked into the central air idea, mostly because I assumed it would be high cost. I may look into that option still, especially if traffic continues picking up on the road next to us.

The house is ~2200 ft^2.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

If you do go for air conditioning I would thoroughly recommend getting a digital unit. 
It is more efficient than an inverter type and you can dial it in room by room, so if you are in the theatre then it's the only room you need to cool.


----------



## Ile (Nov 23, 2010)

Passive inlet vents have bit lower noise level than open window and those also have filter and bug screen.

You will get even better result with fresh air duct and duct silencer, maybe there is room for silencer at attic. My house have passive air circulation and I will use similar silencer for theater room fresh air vent. Already installed similar silencer to exhaust duct, so theater sounds wont get to other house through ducting.


----------



## Rhonda (May 3, 2012)

Can you fit a one room A/C in the window? You can get an 8,000 BTU unit for about $100 to $200. They're small and easy to lift into the window and out. A lot cheaper than central air.


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

Close the offending window and buy a silent running fan.


----------

